# Fertilator



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I would like to get a hold of the fertilator. I have searched this site over but can't find out where to get it. 
Thank you.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The Fertilator is probably taking the recent changes as an opportunity to get tweaked...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Turbo is right. The Fertilator usually resides in the top menu banner along with the links to the Plant Finder, Journals, etc. Currently is is being improved and updated to work with the newly updated version of our forum software. Sorry for the inconviencec but it will be back soon

Oh, and welcome to APC!


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't wait to try it out, thanks for the replies and the warm welcome!


----------

